# سؤال لا ينتهي، ستبر أم سرفو؟ دعوة للنقاش



## zamalkawi (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بعض رواد هذا المنتدى يرغب في تنفيذ ماكينة سي إن سي
البعض الآخر نفذ بالفعل
والبعض يستخدم ماكينات السي إن سي
وربما راود هؤلاء كلهم هذا السؤال الهام:
هل أستعمل محرك خطوي (ستبر موتور) أم محرك سرفو؟
ولكن هذا السؤال ليس بهذه البساطة
والمشكلة أن الكثيرين يجيبون عن هذا السؤال بالهوى والإحساس والانطباعات والميل!!
ويغفل البعض أن هناك أنواع مواتير أخرى قد تدخل في الاختيار
وينسى البعض أن كلمة "محرك سرفو" كلمة عامة وتحتاج تحديد أكبر
لذا فتحت هذا الموضوع لنتناقش فيه عن هذا الأمر الهام
وليكون هذا الموضوع مرجع لكل من يريد الاختيار بين النوعين (أو الأنواع!)
لذا لا أريد أن يكون الموضوع عبارة عن قطع بأن أحد النوعين أفضل، أو مجرد سرد لمميزات وعيوب كل نوع (رغم أن هذين مطلوبان أيضا!!) وإنما يكون نقاش علمي هندسي يجد فيه الظمآن ما يروي ظمأه ويشبع رغبته في الإلمام بكل جوانب هذا الموضوع

ملحوظة: أرجو أن تكون كل المشاركات إيجابية بناءة، تضيف للموضوع، وتزيد فيه، ولا تكون زائدة عليه، لذا أطلب من كل من أعجبه الموضوع ويريد أن يضع كلمة شكر، أن يوفرها إن لم يقل شيئا معها، ومن أعجبه الموضوع ويريد أن يدعو لي أو لأي من المشاركين، فليدع بظهر الغيب فهذا أفضل، لذا أرجو أن يخلو الموضوع من عبارات الثناء والمجاملات الاجتماعية


----------



## طهيري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا
لقد وضعت في هذ المنتدى موضوع ماكنة cnc بستعمال محرك سرفو عوض الخطوي 
لان السرفو اكثر سرعة وقوة من الخطوي وفيه ربح للوقت عند انجاز اي لوحة بالالة
لكنني حاولت بكل ماعندي من معلومات(التي تحصلت عليها من المواقع الاجنبية التي انجزت هذا المشروع)
من خلال هذه المواقع

http://www.usinages.com/carte-servos-a-dspic-t648.htmlhttp:

//www.members.shaw.ca/swstuff/dspic-servo.html

http://www.max-mod-shop.com/index.p...rticle&id=52:yapscv1&catid=17:-yapsc&Itemid=4

ان مشكلتي :86:في هذ الانجاز هو البرنامج الخاص بالميكرو كنترولور dspic30f4012
انجزت الدارة باكملها وبرمجة المكروكنترولور بالبرنامج المرفق في المواقع السابقة ولم يتحرك شئ
علما انني لست من المتخصصين في الالكترونيك بل من الهواة و انا استاذ فيزياء 
لذا اتصلت:11: بصديق لي وهو مهندس الكترونيك لتوضيح المشكل او الخلل في الانجاز فكان رده بعد الاطلاع علي المشروع و الانجاز ان البرنامج الخاض بالديسبيكdspic30f4012
فيه خلل ما 
لذا ادعو اخوانى الاطلاع على هذ الموضوع من خلال المواقع السابقة لربح الوقت ثم نناقش الموظوع:77: 
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته


----------



## zamalkawi (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاركة الأخ طهيري فتحت جانبا آخر من المناقشة، وهو كيف تخطط لتنفيذ دائرة التحكم أو دائرة القيادة؟
فكما هو معروف الأمر ليس مجرد موتور، وإنما دائرة قيادة تتلقى أوامرا من الكمبيوتر، وتتولى هذه الدائرة التحكم في التيار الداخل للموتور بنظام معين أن بتتابع معين حتى يتحرك الموتور فعليا
وعادة يتم شراء الموتور (لم أسمع بعد عن أحد صناع مكائن السي إن سي يقوم بصنع الموتور بنفسه!)
أما دائرة القيادة، فغالبا في الماكينات الاحترافية يتم شراؤها
وأحيانا يتم شراء الموتور ودائرة القيادة كوحدة متكاملة
بينما في ماكينات الهواة، يختلف الأمر، فكثير من الهواة يفضلون صنع دوائر القيادة بنفسهم
لذا فمن يرغب بصنع دائرة القيادة بنفسه عليه معرفة نبذة عن الصعوبة المرتبطة بصنع كلا من النوعين، كي يأخذ هذه الاعتبارات في حساباته لاتخاذ القرار الهام: ستبر أم سرفو


----------



## zamalkawi (1 أكتوبر 2010)

يمكننا أن نبدأ أولا بتعريف النوعين، ولكن قبل أن نبدأ أحب أن أؤكد على أن هدفي من هذا الموضوع هو أن يكون موضوعا حواريا وليس موضوعا تعليميا
وهذا يعني ثلاثة أشياء:
أولا أن المعلومات الواردة ليس معلومات مطلقة، وإنما تعبر عن رأي صاحبها وتحتمل الصواب والخطأ، وسأكون سعيدا بأي تصحيح أو تعليق عليها
ثانيا أن الموضوع ليس من طرف واحد وإنما موضوع تفاعلي، بمعنى أن أحد الأعضاء يدلي برأيه، وهذا الرأي يفتح آفاقا أخرى للحوار، وهكذا، أي أن المشاركات والأفكار المطروحة هي ما تحدد اتجاه الحوار وفي النهاية الهدف هو أن نتبادل معارفنا ونستفيد جميعا
ثالثا أن عبارات الشكر والثناء والمجاملات الاجتماعية غير محبذة

والآن عودة للموضوع، وهو تعريف نوعي المحركات، فما هو تعريف الستبر موتور أو المحرك الخطوي؟
المحرك الخطوي هو محرك كهربي، يحتوي على ملفات كهربية في الجزء الثابت stator بينما الجزء الدوار rotor له عدة أنواع ليس مجال ذكرها الآن، وعندما تتلقى الملفات نبضات كهربية بتتابع معين يتحرك الجزء الدوار بفعل القوى الكهرومغناطيسية بحيث يصل إلى زوايا معينة تحددت بفعل تصميم المحرك، وهذه الزوايا تكون على مسافات متساوية، تسمى الخطوة، ومن هنا جاء اسم المحرك
من هذا التعريف تتضح سهولة التحكم في هذا المحرك، فهو لا يحتاج إلا معرفة التتابع المطلوب لتحريك الجزء الدوار ومن ثم إصدار نبضات بهذا التتابع، حسب الاتجاه وحسب الزاوية المطلوب تحركها، فهو يتحرك دائما بخطوات ثابتة، وعدد الخطوات المطلوبة هو ببساطة الزاوية المطلوبة مقيوما على زاوية الخطوة الواحدة
وما زاد السهولة هو وجود قطع إلكترونية تسهل على مصمم النظام دخول تتابع النبضات، فتوجد قطع إلكترونية تتلقى نبضات "خطوة\اتجاه" وتصدر على أساسها تعاقب النبضات المطلوب دخوله للمحرك
ولتعريف خطوة\اتجاه، هي ببساطة إشارتان رقميتان، إحداهما تعطي أمرا بالتحرك خطوة، والأخرى تحدد في أي اتجاه يجب أن تكون الحركة
وللتحرك عدة خطوات ترتفع إشارة الخطوة ما بين الصفر والواحد (صفر فولت و5 فولت) عدد من المرات يساوي عدد الخطوات المطلوب
وهذه الإشارة هي إشارة التحكم التي يصدرها العديد من برامج التحكم مثل mach3 وهذا يجعل استعمال المحرك الخطوي غاية في السهولة مع هذه البرامج

فماذا عن المحرك السرفو؟
بداية لا يوجد نوع معين من المحركات يطلق عليه سرفو، فبينما المحرك فقط هو نظام كهروميكانيكي يدخل له كهرباء (فولت) وينتج عنه عزم دوران، فإن المحرك السرفو هو محرك عادي، وتم إضافة جهاز لقياس زاويته وبالتالي يتم التحكم في الكهرباء الداخلة له من خلال قياس الخطأ بين الزاوية الفعلية والزاوية المطلوبة
وهذا يعني حلقة تحكم مغلقة، أي زاوية مطلوب الوصول ها، ومدخل تحكم، ووسيلة لقياس الزاوية، وتغذية راجعة feedback لمقارنة الزاوية الفعلية بالزاوية المطلوبة
وهذا يعني أن أي محرك يتم قياس زاويته، ويتم التحكم فيه من خلال هذا القياس يمكن أن يطلق عليه محرك سرفو
فالعبرة ليست بنوع المحرك نفسه، وإنما العبرة بغلق حلقة التحكم
لاحظ أنه في حالة المحرك الخطوي حلقة التحكم مفتوحة وليست مغلقة، ولكن لا توجد حاجة لغلق حلقة التحم في حالة المحرك الخطوي (تحت ظروف معينة) وذلك لأن عدد الخطوات معروف حيث يساوي عدد النبضات
عودة إلى المحرك السرفو
رغم أن أي محرك يمكن أن يعمل كمحرك سرفو، إلا أن بعض المحركات أنسب من غيرها، وعلى حد علمي أشهر ثلاث أنواع من المحركات التي يمكن أن تعمل بنظام السرفو هي
- محرك التيار المستمر ذو الفحمات brushed dc motor
- محرك التيار المستمر بدون فحمات brushless dc motor
- المحرك المتزامن ثلاثي الطور three-phase synchronous motor
والنوع الاول هو الأرخص والأسهل/ ولكنه ليس الأفضل
بينما النوع الأخير هو الأفضل ولكنه أغلى وأكثر تعقيدا
يتضح مما سبق أن المحرك السرفو يحتاج لقياس الزاوية، وهذا يتطلب جهاز إضافي، وتوجد أنواع لجهاز قياس الزاوية أشهرهم الإنكودر الدوار rotary encoder والإنكودر أيضا توجد منه أنواع متعددة، ولكن بدون دخول في تفاصيل، الإنكودر جهاز سعره عالي، وهذا أحد أسباب ارتفاع سعر نظام السرفو عن نظيره الستبر

حتى الآن لم نناقش متطلبات دوائر القيادة في النوعين، ولم نناقش مميزات وعيوب كل نوع، ولكن الحوار ممتد بإذن الله


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (1 أكتوبر 2010)

حضرتك ممكن تضع بين ايدينا جدول فيه مقارنه بين السيرفو والاستيبر موتور حتى نتمكن من دراسه الامر بشكل عملى ونحن نضع اسئلتنا على هذه المقارنه .ويبقى جزاك الله خيرا وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير ولك الاجر والثواب عند الله . ومقارنه قليله تمنع بلاوى كتيره


----------



## zamalkawi (1 أكتوبر 2010)

انا فعلا كنت ناوي اعمل كدة، بس قلت نبدأ واحدة واحدة الأول، ويبقى في حوار وتبادل للآراء
يمكن الحصول على مئات المقارنات بإدخال
Stepper vs Servo
على جوجل
ولكن المشكلة في هذه المقارنات أن كثير منها يتعصب أو يتحيز لنوع دون الآخر، وهذا تبعا للأهواء
فتجد أنصار الستبر يقللون من أهمية عيوب الستبر، وتجدهم أيضا يقللون من أهمية مميزات السرفو، أو على الأقل يدعون أن مميزات السرفو موجودة أيضا في الستبر
بينما تجد أنصار السرفو يقولون أنه لا توجد مقارنة أصلا بين السرفو الستبر وأن السرفو أفضل بمراحل كثيرة من الستبر
وهؤلاء مغالون وأولائك أيضا مغالون
ربما تكون أفضل مقارنة رأيتها حتى الآن هي
http://www.cncroutersource.com/stepper-vs-servo.html

أنصح بالاتطلاع على هذه المقارنة ثم نتناقش فيها


----------



## zamalkawi (5 أكتوبر 2010)

في المشاركة السابقة وضعت مقارنة بين النوعين
في الواقع هناك منهجان أقترحهم في المقارنة
الأول هو مقارنة مثل تلك الموجودة في المشاركة السابقة، أي يتم تناول أوجه المقارنة وجها وجها، وفي كل وجه نجد أن أحد النوعين يتفوق على الأخر، على سبيل المثال: وجه المقارنة: التكلفة، الستبر أفضل، وهكذا
أما المنهج الآخر، والذي أنوي اتباعه بعد الانتهاء من مناقشة المقارنة السابقة، فهو أن يتم سرد مميزات وعيوب كل نوع، وكيفية التغلب على العيوب
بالتأكيد سيتكرر الكلام في المنهجين، فما المنهجان إلا وسيلة عرض مختلفة، ولكن ليتم نقاش الأمر من كل جوانبه
بالمناسبة، أنا أقترح أن نفتح مواضيع مماثلة لمناقشة الخيارات المختلفة لتصميم ماكينة التشغيل السي إن سي، مثل المجاري الدليلة، ونقل الحركة، والهيكل، إلخ، فربما يمكن تجميع هذه المواضيع لتكون مرجعا لكل من يريد أن يصنع ماكينة

والآن تأتي مناقشة المقارنة
أقترح أن نناقش المقارنة نقطة نقطة بالترتيب
رابط المقارنة هو:
*http://www.cncroutersource.com/stepper-vs-servo.html*
* وأرجو أن نشترك سويا في النقاش*
* لاحظ أنه عند كل وجه للمقارنة أو كل نقطة للمقارنة، تجد أن النوع الأفضل تم تلوينه بالأخضر الفاتح، لبيان أنه أفضل في تلك النقطة*
* وقبل أن نبدأ يجب أن نتفق على نقطة هامة: لا يوجد أي من النوعين أفضل من الآخر، ولكن يوجد نوع أنسب من الآخر في تطبيق معين*

* والآن *
* أول نقطة هي التكلفة*
* يتضح من المقارنة أن* الستبر أرخص من السرفو، ليست لدي أرقاما دقيقة، ولكن أعتقد أن سعر نظام السرفو يكلف تقريبا ضعف ثمن نظام الستبر المماثل له في القدرة
فما هي عناصر التكلفة؟ ولماذا السرفو أغلى؟
عناصر التكلفة هي المحرك، ودائرة القيادة، والإنكودر (غير موجود في الستبر)

- المحرك في نظام السرفو قد يكون محرك دي سي (تيار مستمر) تقليدي ذو فحمات، وهو محرك بسيط ورخيص الثمن، ولكن عيوبه كثيرة، وقد يكون محرك متزامن ثلاثي الطور، وهو محرك ممتاز ولكنه غالي
هذا يعني أنه للحصول على نظام سرفو جيد، يجب استعمال محرك متزامن، وهذا يؤدي إلى ارتفاع التكلفة

- دائرة القيادة في المحركات السرفو أعقد، وكذلك القطع الإلكترونية يجب أن تكون ذات جودة عالية، وذلك لأن القيادة في المحركات السرفو تتطلب تقطيع التيار بترددات عالية (بضعة كيلوهرتس) فيجب أن تكون بوابات إلكترونيات القوى قادرة على الفتح والغلق بهذه السرعات العالية، بينما في المحرك الستبر عادة لا يكون معدل الفتح والغلق بهذه السرعة (ربما فقط عند السرعات العالية، وهي سرعات يفضل تجنبها في الستبر بوجه عام)
كذلك دائرة قيادة المحركات الستبر ربما لا تحتاج أي عناصر ذكية، ربما يتم تكوينها فقط من قطع إلكترونية مباشرة، أما المحرك السرفو فيجب وجود عناصر قابلة للبرمجة (مايكروكنترولر مثلا) في دائرة قيادته، وذلك لاستقبال القياس من الإنكودر، ومقارنتها بالموقع المفترض، وعن طريق الخطأ في الموقع يتم حساب الجهد المطلوب إدخاله للموتور من أجل تصحيح الخطأ من خلال خوارزمات تحكم معينة، وكل هذا من الصعب القيام به دون وجود قطعة إلكترونية قابلة للبرمجة، وهذا يرفع السعر بالطبع
ملحوظة خارج الموضوع، قديما كان التحكم في السرفو يتم من خلال دوائر تحكم تماثلية أنالوج، عن طريق مقاومات ومكثفات متغيرة ومضخمات وغيرها من عناصر الإلكترونيات التماثلية، ولكن الآن كل حلقات التحكم يتم تنفيذها بالإلكترونيات الرقمية والبرمجة

- الإنكودر: هو جهاز لتحديد زاوية الدوران، وكما ذكرت في التعريفات سابقا، الستبر لا يحتاج إنكودر. والإنكودر جهاز غالي الثمن. جدير بالذكر أن أداء المحرك السرفو يعتمد بشدة على أداء الإنكودر، فالسرفو يعتمد على قياس الموضع الفعلي ومقارنته بالموقع المفترض، لذا كلما زادت دقة القياس، زادت جودة التحكم. يوجد إنكودر بسيط بدقة مئتي نبضة في اللفة وعره لا يتعدى عشرات قليلة من الدولارات، ويوجد إنكودر تصل دقته إلى بضعة ملايين نبضة في اللفة، وهذا النوع الأخير غالي بالطبع (سألت عنه ذات مرة من شركة هايدنهاين وكان سعره 600 يورو)
والإنكودر مكون أساسي في السرفو مهما بلغ حجم الموتور، ونلاحظ أن سعر الإنكودر أو نوعه لا يعتمد على القدرة المطلوبة، فنفس الإنكودر سيعمل بنفس الكفاءة مع موتور 10 وات أو موتور 10 كيلووات، وربما لهذا السبب توجد المقولة الشهيرة أنه في القدرات العالية يفضل استعمال السرفو وفي القدرات المنخفضة ستبر، ففي القدرات العالية سيكون المحرك ودائرة القيادة ذوا سعر عالي، فيكون سعر الإنكودر بسيطا بالنسبة لسعر النظام ككل، والعكس في حالة القدرات المنخفضة

هل الستبر دائما أرخص؟
كما قلت سابقا، ليس لدي أرقام دقيقة، ولكن بوجه عام الإجابة نعم، ولكن الستبر له عيوب (سأتناولها لاحقا) على سبيل المثال أنه قد يفقد خطوات، وهذه يمكن التغلب عليها عن طريق اختيار موتور أكبر وذو قدرة أعلى، وكذلك بسبب تحركه في خطوات قد يؤدي إلى اهتزازات، وهذه يمكن التغلب عليها عن طريق تنعيم خطواته باستخدام ما يسمى بالخطوات الدقيقة microstepping وهذا يعني دائرة قيادة أعقد وأغلى ثمنا بل أنه أحيانا يتم وضع إنكودر لمراقبة أداء المحرك، فنجد في النهاية أن إضافة هذه الأشياء لنظام الستبر للتغلب على عيوبه سيجعل سعره مقاربا لسعر السرفو،مما يفقده أهم مميزاته وهو رخص الثمن
ليس معنى هذا أن نظام الستبر المحسن أسوأ من السرفو، ولكن أعني أن من يريد نظام ستبر محسنا، عليه أن يفكر أيضا في السرفو ويعقد مقارنة، ويختار الأفضل للتطبيق الذي لديه

في المشاركة القادمة بإذن الله سأناقش باقي نقاط المقارنة، وأرجو أن نتحاور في ما تم نقاشه حتى الآن وأن تعرضوا أفكاركم للنقاش​


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (8 أكتوبر 2010)

في أحد المنتديات الأجنبية وجدت بحث يدرج فيه 10 مميزات للاستيبر و 10 مميزات للسيرفو و 10 مساوئ للاستيبر و 10 مساوئ للسيروف

وهذا هو البحث بالتفصيل:

Top Ten Stepper Advantages:

1) Stable. Can drive a wide range of frictional and inertial loads.
2) Needs no feedback. The motor is also the position transducer.
3) Inexpensive relative to other motion control systems.
4) Standardized frame size and performance.
5) Plug and play. Easy to setup and use.
6) Safe. If anything breaks, the motor stops.
7) Long life. Bearings are the only wear-out mechanism.
8) Excellent low speed torque. Can drive many loads without gearing.
9) Excellent repeatability. Returns to the same location accurately.
10) Overload safe. Motor cannot be damaged by mechanical overload.

Top Ten DC Servo Advantages:

1) High output power relative to motor size and weight.
2) Encoder determines accuracy and resolution.
3) High efficiency. Can approach 90% at light loads.
4) High torque to inertia ratio. Can rapidly accelerate loads.
5) Has "reserve" power. 2-3 times continuous power for short periods.
6) Has "reserve" torque. 5-10 times rated torque for short periods.
7) Motor stays cool. Current draw proportional to load.
8) Usable high speed torque. Maintains rated torque to 90% of NL RPM
9) Audibly quiet at high speeds.
10) Resonance and vibration free operation.

Top Ten Stepper Disadvantages:

1) Low efficiency. Motor draws substantial power regardless of load.
2) Torque drops rapidly with speed (torque is the inverse of speed).
3) Low accuracy. 1:200 at full load, 1:2000 at light loads.
4) Prone to resonance. Requires micro-stepping to move smoothly.
5) No feedback to indicate missed steps.
6) Low torque to inertia ratio. Cannot accelerate loads very rapidly.
7) Motor gets very hot in high performance configurations.
8) Motor will not "pick up" after momentary overload.
9) Motor is audibly very noisy at moderate to high speeds.
10) Low output power for size and weight.

Top Ten DC Servo (brush type) Disadvantages (besides higher relative cost):

1) Requires "tuning" to stabilize feedback loop.
2) Motor "runs away" when something breaks. Safety circuits required.
3) Complex. Requires encoder.
4) Brush wear limits life to 2,000 hrs. Service is then required.
5) Peak torque is limited to a 1% duty cycle.
6) Motor can be damaged by sustained overload.
7) Bewildering choice of motors, encoders, servo drives.
8) Power supply current 10 times average to use peak torque. See (5).
9) Motor develops peak power at higher speeds. Gearing often required.
10) Poor motor cooling. Ventilated motors are easily contaminated.


----------



## zamalkawi (8 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي سيف، وجدت هذه القائمة من المميزات والعيوب أثناء بحثي عن المقارنة بين النوعين
وهذه القائمة يستطيع أن يجدها كل من يكتب stepper vs. servo على جوجل
ولكني لا أحب أن أنقل من مصدر خارجي إلا من أجل النقاش، لذا ما رأيك أن نبدأ في النقاش حول هذه المميزات والعيوب، من واقع معرفتنا بالنوعين وخبراتنا
فما هذه المميزات والعيوب المذكورة إلا رؤوس مواضيع، ولكنها تحتاج نقاش وإيضاح وتبادل خبرات، وكذلك أحيانا يوجد اختلاف بين النظري وبين الواقع العملي


----------



## zamalkawi (2 مايو 2011)

وجدت أن هذا الموضوع قد غطاه التراب، بعد تركه حوالي 7 أشهر، فقلت أن أخرجه إلى السطح عسى أن يستفيد أحد بما جاء فيه، وربما نكمل النقاش إذا رغب الأعضاء في هذا


----------

